# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Set up big tanks



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy,

in the last weeks I set up 2 new big tanks.

I hope I can take care them successfully in the next months. The most difficult in this tanks are the height with more than 1 meter (over 3ft). And the CO² entry.

This are the tanks:
The 3.600 Liter tank

The 2.000 Liter tank

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy,

in the last weeks I set up 2 new big tanks.

I hope I can take care them successfully in the next months. The most difficult in this tanks are the height with more than 1 meter (over 3ft). And the CO² entry.

This are the tanks:
The 3.600 Liter tank

The 2.000 Liter tank

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## loyang5021 (Oct 15, 2003)

oliver,
i like your approach to planted tanks.they are impressive. can you divulge information about your set ups







unless there are some trade secrets you want to keep for yourself :
type of lights & quantity
filteration method ( filter media )
substrate type/co2 injection
fertilisation etc.
thanks in advance

[This message was edited by loyang5021 on Mon November 10 2003 at 05:29 PM.]


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

the budah tank is great,is the sculpture made of anything special, was it custom?


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> the budah tank is great,is the sculpture made of anything special, was it custom?


This tank was build 3 years ago for an Asian tank with Arowanas. For this reason the Buddha sit in the tank. But it is to difficult to remove him because of the heavy weight. Now I rescape the tank with the Buddha in it.



> quote:
> 
> type of lights & quantity
> filteration method ( filter media )
> ...


When you mean the 3.600 Liter tank (with the Buddha).
The tank was filtering only with an pressure sand filter (using normaly for small swimming-pools). The CO² injection was feed into the take in of the sand filter, the CO² come loose in the filtering system. The PH is about 7.20.

For substrate I using under the ground, a fertilizing sand (Dennerle), and as ground a colored ground called "Sri Lanka".

For lighting I use 3 x 250 watt HQI, with daylight bulbs. 8 hours at the day.

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallerie


----------



## loyang5021 (Oct 15, 2003)

oliver, 
thank you for taking time off to answer my query. 
you have the skill to bring nature into the tanks you create.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

I have make some new pictures.

7 weeks after set up....is not easy to make pictures from this tank...so the first pic are mostly from the fish's:
a sea of Discus 

more pics: 3.600 Liter tank

also in the tank are 400 pieces of the Amano Shrimps...and some Otocinclus

Greetings,
OliverAquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Now THAT'S a discus tank! I'm glad you had the audacity to use Pidgeon Bloods in a planted tank. I think they're gorgeous in there. Way to go!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

well done Oliver.

What happened to the tank though. It looks very scratched, especially on this picture.

http://www.pbase.com/image/24249480

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> It looks very scratched, especially on this picture.


Jay,
you got eagle eyes...very good







I use for this picture a other camera with a higher resolution.

The tank was now about 5 years old. Before I set up them new it was a showtank for Arowanas. This tank was take care from different temporary help and some of them clean the tank with "steel wool" I think. It is a shame how they handle this tank.

Greeting,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------

